# Waymo... urged...NHTSA “to “promptly” remove regulatory barriers for cars without steering wheels and brake pedals.



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-barriers-to-self-driving-cars-idUSKCN1VJ2RF


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Waymo wants that steering wheel removed so they can squeeze in two more pool riders.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Waymo wants that steering wheel removed so they can squeeze in two more pool riders.


Waymo needs to test a few billion miles without safety drivers before they start removing critical car parts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How about first Waymo shows us that the cars can drive themselves without issue while having the safety driver in it ?

So far, we have 0 videos in history showing a single car driving itself for even anything over 15 minutes on publics roads unedited.

And they want to remove the safety drivers ?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

If they actually deploy these things en mass next year I give it a week before a drunken bar crowd idiot gets run over.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Mordred said:


> If they actually deploy these things en mass next year I give it a week before a drunken bar crowd idiot gets run over.


I'm sure Waymo will take your expertise into account on the matter.



goneubering said:


> Waymo needs to test a few billion miles without safety drivers before they start removing critical car parts.


Would you care to show us your work?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> I'm sure Waymo will take your expertise into account on the matter.
> 
> 
> Would you care to show us your work?


Hey Tomato

Err I mean @Single Malt

How many miles has Waymo driven with no human safety driver in the car?

I'll wait...

?????


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Hey Tomato
> 
> Err I mean @Single Malt
> 
> ...


Hey, Uber Lover. Apparently enough to start building cars without steering wheels or pedals.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Waymo went live over a year ago. Anyone ever do a Waymo ride? Been a Waymo pax?
Of course not.
Smoke and mirrors.
Flying cars.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Waymo went live over a year ago. Anyone ever do a Waymo ride? Been a Waymo pax?
> Of course not.
> Smoke and mirrors.
> Flying cars.


This might be a good time to pull your head out.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Hey, Uber Lover. Apparently enough to start building cars without steering wheels or pedals.


Nah. My guess is not very many at all, they're just pushing it through because it makes it look like they're making "progress"

It's a whole scam to take investor money

Hopefully the investors are wising up

I'm sorry you have failed at trying to hype this



Single Malt said:


> This might be a good time to pull your head out.


Oh right. Once upon a time there were no airplanes. Then they were invented.

That means anything we can dream of will someday be invented. Yeah right!!

Do people really fall for that line?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> It's a whole scam to take investor money
> 
> Hopefully the investors are wising up


They're self funded.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> They're self funded.


1. Elon Musk absolutely needs investor money
2. Waymo has tons of money to burn on robo cars because the search engine makes so much cash. But robo taxis are not really about waymo. They're about people like your developer buddies who want to see waymo create a robo taxi infrastructure first and then they can piggy back on that for their own interests.

It must be frustrating to see that reality is not the fantasy you're trying to sell


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

All the whiny entitled drivers are gonna get a wake up call one day and realize how "good" they once had it, while *****ing and moaning more than driving


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone here ever drive Waymo? Anyone ever even heard of a Waymo pax who wasn't an Alphabet employee getting paid to beta test?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Are you expecting a SDC AI to respond?


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Anyone here ever drive Waymo? Anyone ever even heard of a Waymo pax who wasn't an Alphabet employee getting paid to beta test?


I live on chandler az and see about 100 of these cars per day and they are taking a select few passengets that are not alphabet employees.

I have also witnessed 3 differenr cats fteraze in the middle of the road when some cones were put out to redirect some lanes.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

astros1969 said:


> I live on chandler az and see about 100 of these cars per day and they are taking a select few passengets that are not alphabet employees.
> 
> I have also witnessed 3 differenr cats fteraze in the middle of the road when some cones were put out to redirect some lanes.


Ok that's interesting information. So there is an ongoing beta in at least one market.
Thanks!


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ok that's interesting information. So there is an ongoing beta in at least one market.
> Thanks!


Been testing several years here. Uber killed a lady here a few years back. Have been trying to get one of those cars to hit me for years.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

How does self driving cars handle flat tire or tire going flat? 
How does self driving cars handle a policemen directing the traffic and going against traffic lights or rules?
How does self driving cars handle a person in need of help running in front of the vehicle? 

etc...


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Riding in one of them is probably like riding with scared 15 year old girl. Stop and go...


----------

